# 1 rifle to do it all!!!



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

after a long hard thought procress ive decided that the 50 BMG would be the best gun for all animals on this planet...from prarie dogs a mile away to deer 1000 yards away to elephant 800 yards away... your 50 BMG does it all


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

50bmg is not legal for most large game hunting, but if one gun is all I could have, it would be my 35 Whelen improved. I can load 38 special equivelant loads on up to bear stopers. It is truly a versatal choice.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Personally,I'd go with the good ol' 30-'06. Any ctg. that can last and be popular after close to 100 years has to be pretty good and work well. 110gr bullets can be used for varmits and 220gr bullets will work for big bear, bullets in the middle range(150-165 or 180gr) will work for everything in the middle range. Ammo is available everywhere and the price isn't too bad. Reloading data is out there by the book full and you have your choice or bolt action, lever action(Winchester '95, Browing BLR) Pump, semi-auto or single shot. I'm pretty much 99.9% sure that my next rifle will be an '06. Just need to figure out which one.

:beer:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Hands down it would be my .338 RUM this caliber in my rifle shoots accurately enough for varmit hunting and hits harder than a .375 H&H. In my eyes with a caliber that shoots flatter than a 7mm Rem Mag and has enough muzzel energy for dangerous game whats left to be desired. The only downfall is it doesn't meet caliber restrictions in some countries for dangerous game and that's a shame. :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd take a .30-06, use the right bullets and place your shots correctly and it will kill ANYTHING on this planet.
:sniper:


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

My .308, hands down. Can hand load anything from 90 to 220 grains.


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

7mm-08 flat shooting good for varmints ,and most medium to large game. 8)


----------

